# More riddles



## David H (May 14, 2014)

*A.* You use a knife to chop off my head
And weep beside me once I am dead.

*B.* At night I come without being fetched,
And by day I am lost without being stolen.

*C.* I am all about, but cannot be seen,
I can be captured, but cannot be held,
I have no throat, but am often heard.

*D.* Catch me you can but you cannot throw me.

*E.* I, all things devour:
Birds, beasts, trees and flowers;
I slay great kings, and ruin towns,
I beat the highest mountains down
Until I am measured,
I am not known.
Yet how you miss me,
Once I have flown!

*F.* My life can be measured in hours;
I serve by being devoured.
If thin, I am quick; if fat, I am slow.
Wind is my foe.

*G.* What can run but never walks,
Has a mouth but never talks,
Has a head but never weeps,
Has a bed but never sleeps? 

*H.* What does man love more than life?
Fear more than death or mortal strife?
What do the poor have, what the rich require,
And what contented men desire?
What does the miser spend, the spendthrift save,
And all men carry to their graves?

*I.* I can run but not walk.
Wherever I go, thought follows close behind.

*J.* Forward I'm heavy, backwards I'm not


----------



## Annette (May 14, 2014)

A: Onion
D: A cold
E: Time?
J: a ton


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> A: Onion
> D: A cold
> E: Time?
> J: a ton



Well Done Annette


----------



## Redkite (May 14, 2014)

A. Onion
B. The moon
C. Sound
D. A cold
E. Time (as featured in the Hobbit - book)
F. 
G. A river
H. Nothing
I. 
J. A ton


----------



## AlisonM (May 14, 2014)

B. Sleep
G. River


----------



## Redkite (May 14, 2014)

Could F be a cloud?


----------



## Redkite (May 14, 2014)

Could I be a train (of thought)?


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Redkite said:


> A. Onion
> B. The moon
> C. Sound
> D. A cold
> ...



A. yes
B. No.
C. No but close
D. Yes
E. Yes
F.
G. Yes
H. Yes
I.
J. Yes


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> B. Sleep
> G. River



B. No but you're almost there

G. Yes


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Could F be a cloud?



Nope 'fraid not


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Could I be a train (of thought)?



Nope 'fraid not


----------



## robert@fm (May 14, 2014)

B couldn't be the moon, because only a full moon is visible exclusively by night.  Moons of other phases can be seen at various times of day, depending on phase...


----------



## Sally71 (May 14, 2014)

B is a dream?


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> B is a dream?



Well Done Sally


----------



## AlisonM (May 14, 2014)

C. Air/Wind?


----------



## Sally71 (May 14, 2014)

Is F a candle?


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> C. Air/Wind?



Well Done Alison it's wind.


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> Is F a candle?



Well Done Sally


----------

